# Elos 200l



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's my 200l tank.

Global view

Close-up:

Tank specs:
-dimensions: 120cm*50cm*40cm
-CO2: about 120 bps
-Lighting: 30w*4 T8
-Fauna:-2 Discus
-10 Otocinclus
-6 Cheirodon Axelrodii
-5 Corydoras
-2 Siamensis
-Flora:-Vallisneria Spiralis
-Hygrophila polysperma
-Eleocharis acicularis
-Ammania sp. 
-Sagittaria subulata
-Eustralis Stellata
-Anubias barteri var. nana
-Cabomba sp.
-Rotala rotundifolia
-Cryptocoryne Wendtii
-Vesicularia Dubyana (grazie Matteo )
-Lemna Minor
-Najas guadalupensis


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Beautiful tank! I like the curve of Anubias going across the tank and the discus is lovely.


----------



## Fizgig777 (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice aquascape... The Discus, though a nice fish, doesn't work with the aquascape.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Your tank is very nice.  Thanks for sharing it with us and welcome to APC.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Any suggestions to improve my layout?

ps Sorry for my english, I'm Italian


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, I'd like to see the foreground fill in some more. Also, I agree that the discus is too large of a fish for a 200l tank. The overall plant health is excellent so you've got a great start there.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Your Discus is very pretty! You've done a wonderful job with this tank!


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Ciao Gianluca, ti rinnovo anche qui i complimenti per il tuo bellissimo acquario

Ciao

Claudio

Hi Gianluca, what a beautiful Tank!!! 

Best Regards

Claudio


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Is your aquarium system an Elos syetem??
They look very stylish, are they any good for growing plants and for maintainance?
Lovely design, i would agree about the discuss, but hay if you like him/her then she/he should stay.


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Is your aquarium system an Elos syetem??
> They look very stylish, are they any good for growing plants and for maintainance?


The tank is Elos, but lighting, CO2 system and fertilizer aren't Elos because 
theirs products are too expensive. To fertilize I use Seachem.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

The tank is beautiful. i too love that line of anubias. are they attached on rock or wood (which by the way is hidden beautifully by the plants)?


----------



## gianlucan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

They are attached on some rocks.
I'm going to post better photo soon.


----------

